# Vomit or Feces?



## Dallen33 (May 31, 2012)

Hello, I have been more of a reader than a poster on here but I now have a question. I have an approximately 3 year old female B/W tegu. I fed her 3 scrambled eggs this morning and came back to find what looked like the undigested egg sitting in her enclosure next to her water bowl. I am unsure whether or not she regurgitated it or if it came out as undigested feces. Any ideas?


----------



## got10 (May 31, 2012)

Dallen33 said:


> Hello, I have been more of a reader than a poster on here but I now have a question. I have an approximately 3 year old female B/W tegu. I fed her 3 scrambled eggs this morning and came back to find what looked like the undigested egg sitting in her enclosure next to her water bowl. I am unsure whether or not she regurgitated it or if it came out as undigested feces. Any ideas?



How much time passed from feeding to discovering the material?


----------



## Dallen33 (May 31, 2012)

I would say between an hour and a half and 2 hours. This short time length makes me lean toward vomit. She hasn't shown any sign of illness and has been her usual self.


----------



## tommyboy (May 31, 2012)

Definitely regurgitated food.


----------



## Dallen33 (May 31, 2012)

Have any of you ever run into this and is there reason for major concern?


----------



## tommyboy (May 31, 2012)

It happened to me a couple of months ago. My adult red piled up his ground turkey mix about an hour after eating. He is very healthy and has never done it before or after that. Maybe he ate too quick or too much? I would only be concerned if it happens again or if she seems sick.


----------



## Dana C (Jun 1, 2012)

I had the same experience but with ground turkey once. I have no idea why my boy threw up but he did. He hasn't done it again.
Unless you start getting a repeat of the vomiting daily, I wouldn't worry about it much but I would watch your boy closely.


----------

